# Elysium Theatre, Swansea. November 2016



## Sean of Wales (Nov 5, 2016)

After walking past it so man times it was awesome to finally see inside of it! I know there was a report recently but I took some pics of my own and wanted to post. Unfortunately I am limited to a phone camera and a torch at the moment so my photos aren't as good as the ones from other reports so these are the best ones got, I think.

The Elysium Cinema in Swansea. It opened on the 11th of April 1914 and its single auditorium was designed by Ward & Ward of the Strand, London and seated 900 in Circle and Stalls. 

The building was also home to the Swansea Dock Workers Hall, a working man's club that was later home to the Labour party of Swansea.

It closed in 1960 and became an independent bingo club which had closed by 1994. After that, the labour club portion of the building remained open for about 4 years until it closed, and has remained that way ever since.





























































Thanks for looking, it's an awesome place


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 6, 2016)

I spotted a few art-deco bits and pieces but what a mess the theater is in.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 7, 2016)

Belting find!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 3, 2017)

I remember them space invader machines, I could actually work them lol


----------

